# HDVR2 6.2 - simplest way to update USB for Linksys USB200rev2?



## botcher (Dec 28, 2002)

I just read the forums for about 2 hours..... 

Is there an easy way to simply telnet or serial into the HDVR2 and edit/add some files to support the Linksys USB200rev2?


My current 1.1 Belkin USB adapter seems quite slow. I would like to switch to a 2.0 adapter. BTW, Staples has the USB200ver2 for $19.99 this week. No ver.1's to be found after hitting four staples I passed while traveling for business this week.

I don't need some of the other items in the automated scripts. Likewise, I like the idea of learning what I am editing. And not being suprised by conflicts that may result from running a script that may clash with what the PTV 6.2 network cd did.

But it's almost 2am here, and I'm fried from reading and bouncing from link to link! So any advice for a simple fix would be appreciated.


Thanks
Botch


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

You need to do two things:
1. FTP Jamie's latest backported drivers to your Tivo and install them.
2. Modify the /etc/hotplug/usb.map to include an entry for the usb200m.


----------



## botcher (Dec 28, 2002)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

Will the "usbmap.sh" script do all of this, or just modify/update the entries in usbmap?

If it only updates the usbmap, where can I find the backported drivers? I tried to search the forum and also scanned a good amount of the "hacking the series 2" thread for "backported drivers" with no luck.

If I were to manually edit the usbmap file, where can I find the data to enter for the USB200ver2?

Thanks
Botcher


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

botcher said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Will the "usbmap.sh" script do all of this, or just modify/update the entries in usbmap?
> 
> ...


The usbmap.sh script only modifies the entries in usb.map. Do a title search on DDB for "backport" and "drivers". The data to enter for the USB200ver2 is in that post.


----------



## botcher (Dec 28, 2002)

Ok, It's been a few years since I did much Linux stuff with my Series 1 Dtivos, but it is slowly coming back to me........


I successfully edited usb.map to contain the USB200 ver2 entry. BTW, VI is a PITA. I need to see if there is another editor such as joe or similar on this Instantcake installation!

Now, looking in my /lib/modules directory, I have an ax8817x.o file, but no usbnet.o file. So, I am thinking I need to do the following:

1. FTP/copy the usbnet.o file to the /lib/modules directory from the usbobj4.27 zip distro
2. Enter "ln -s usbnet.o ax8817x.o" to link them
3. Reboot

Is the linking of the two files just adding expanded date to the original ax file without actually replacing it? Just curios why the link rather than a new file alltogether?

Next, should I also replace the pegasus.o file while I am at it to improve performance of my older USB1 device in case I decide to use it again in the future?

Also, to I need to do any of the insmod or mount/remount command stuff, or are the files good to go as is?

I just want to be sure so a few minute task doesn't create a disaster that will take a day to clean up. I am a hardware person more than a software person. I can troubleshoot and repair the hardware to component level, but this code stuff is like trying to learn morse code all over again! 

Thanks
Botcher


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

botcher said:


> 1. FTP/copy the usbnet.o file to the /lib/modules directory from the usbobj4.27 zip distro


you also need to replace usbcore.o with the backport usbcore.o (\usb-2.4.27\obj\hosts\2.4.20_Series2\usbcore.o)



botcher said:


> 2. Enter "ln -s usbnet.o ax8817x.o" to link them


make sure you delete (or rename) the stock ax8817x.o in /lib/modules before making the symlink, or use this:

ln -sf usbnet.o ax8817x.o

that will force ln to replace the original file with a symlink.



botcher said:


> Next, should I also replace the pegasus.o file while I am at it to improve performance of my older USB1 device in case I decide to use it again in the future?


Noooooooooooooooooo, the backport pegasus.o will break networking with 6.2.... stay with the stock pegasus.o.


----------



## botcher (Dec 28, 2002)

HELP!

I just wasted four hours going back and forth on the serial bash connection.


I removed the following from /lib/modules:
usb-storage.o
usbnet.o
usb-ohci.o
ehci-dummy.o
usbcore.o
ax8817x.o

I then used hyperterm and uploaded the following into the /lib/modules directory:

FROM drivers/2.4.20:
usbnet.o
usb-storage.o
FROM hostst/2.4.20_series2:
ehci-dummy.o
usb-ohci.o
usbcore.o

I then entered:
ln -s usbnet.o ax8817x.o


Tried it a few times, but no luck getting the Linksys USB200Ver2 to work.

I notice that the new files are dated 12-26-2005 , but after restarting the unit, the dates are going back to the original file dates of 8-27-2006.

Any suggestions what to check or try next?

Also, how can I change the startup process to set bash to 115200 rather than 9600 baud?

Thanks
Botcher


----------



## botcher (Dec 28, 2002)

Also, at the bash prompt I try to enter ipconfig to see what the status is, but I get back "command not found"

Do I need to be in a certain directory for this to work?


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

check your PMs


----------



## botcher (Dec 28, 2002)

For what its worth, here is a screen dump during boot process:

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin 
g to 32 
ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, 
hub.c: USB hub found 
hub.c: 5 ports detected 
usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded 
usb.c: registered new driver usbnet 
usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
hub.c: USB hub found 
hub.c: 3 ports detected 
hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver. 

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

try removing


ehci-dummy.o
usb-ohci.o

you only need usbcore.o and usbnet.o


----------



## botcher (Dec 28, 2002)

Well, after many wasted hours, I finally found the problem/solution to get the *Linksys USB200M ver.2* adapter to work on my *HDVR2*.

The directions posted on the various forums were partially correct, but the problem was related to the fact I had a PTV Net 6.2 installation. If you are using a *PTV Net 6.2 installation*, this may be the solution to your newer network adapter troubles as well.

The PTV Net installation uses flags to determine whether to utilize drivers and modules for USB 1.1 or USB 2.0 upon booting of the DTIVO. There is a script in the /init folder called 011_USB.init that is called during the boot process.

What the script does is as follows:

IF the USB 2.0 flag is set to ON - it copies files from a folder called /ptvupgrade/modules/usb_ddb

IF the USB 2.0 flag is set to OFF - it copies files from a folder called /ptvupgrade/modules/usb_orig

AND THEN places these copied files into the /lib/modules directory, which is what the startup process references to load the USB port and network adapter drivers upon a bootup.

If you made the same mistake I did, you simply went and deleted the original driver files from the /lib/modules directory, then FTP'ed the newer backport versions into the folder, as this is how multiple posts instruct. The problem, however, is that with a PTV Net 6.2 installation, the boot process will always overwrite them due to the 011_USB.init script.

The fix, and correct method, to make your newer adapter such as the Linksys USB200 ver.2, work with a series 2 DTIVo is as follows:

1. cd to /ptvupgrade/modules/usb_ddb

2. mkdir /ptvupgrade/modules/usb_ddb/origmodules

3. move the following files from /ptvupgrade/modules/usb_ddb to /ptvupgrade/modules/usb_ddb/origmodules
echi.dummy.o
usb-ohci.o
usb-storage.o
usbcore.o
usbnet.o
ax8817x.o
(above step is for backup purposes only; delete steps 2&3 if you wish)

Make sure they are completely removed from the /ptvupgrade/modules/usb_ddb directory at this point.

4. Obtain the newer backported files from the forums.

5. cp (copy) the following newer backported files into the /ptvupgrade/modules/usb_ddb folder:
echi.dummy.o
usb-ohci.o
usb-storage.o
usbcore.o
usbnet.o
ax8817x.o

6. type the following:
ln -s usbnet.o ax8817x.o (this will create a new ax8817.0 sym link)

7. cd to the directory /etc/hotplug

8. Edit usb.map to add and entry for your new adapter. For example, for the Linksys USB200M ver.2, enter the following under the ax8817x section:
product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200M ver.2

9. Reboot the DTIVO

The above procedure/process will allow you to retain the ability to switch between USB1 and USB2.0 as before by utilizing the PTV flags feature. Each time the unit boots, it looks at the flags, and copies the necessary files from the storage directories (/ptvupgrade/modules) to the actual working directory (/lib/modules).

You could modify the 011_USB.init script and just stay fixed with the 2.0 drivers in the /ib/modules directory, but I decided to retain the functionality of the PTV installation as it was intended, just updated for the newer adapters.

I hope this post saves some of you the hours I wasted reading, searching, and pulling my hair out!

On another note, if you are using the Instantcake and PTVNet installations, and decide to install Superpatch67, do it from the telnet session and not a serial bash session, otherwise you will not be able to properly access the tivoapp during the installation process, resulting in errors. Bash access is somewhat restricted.

Botcher


----------



## bigcrabass (Sep 1, 2006)

Botcher,

Many thanks for the above post!
I am persuing the same path as you on the 200m V2. There are numerous backport files posted on the DDB. I want to make sure I am using the latest ones that you used. Where can I find the driver file that you used above. What is the specific date and name of the file containing the latest drivers? Thanks for your help.
Bill


----------



## botcher (Dec 28, 2002)

Search the DDB forum for the following zip file.

usbobj-4.27-20051226

I believe it is under the post titled "Backport drivers" or similar. I'm not sure how to attach the file here, otherwise I would do so. The files are dated 12/26/2005.

Make sure you use the ones from the 2.4.20 folders, and use "Series 2" for the host files.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

botcher said:


> Search the DDB forum for the following zip file.
> 
> usbobj-4.27-20051226
> 
> ...


The latest version is always linked from the very first post in the development thread. The latest version is dated 20060902.


----------



## botcher (Dec 28, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Jamie. 

I'll update my HDVR2 with the newer versions this evening.


Botcher


----------



## bigcrabass (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Botcher, I will look there...


----------



## botcher (Dec 28, 2002)

Jamie,

I tried to replace the following with the new 20060902 version files:

echi.dummy.o
usb-ohci.o
usb-storage.o
usbcore.o
usbnet.o

No luck. The USB200MV2 is not able to obtain a lease from my router. Here is what it is doing:

Please contribute if you find this software useful.
For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/dhcp-contrib.html

Listening on LPF/eth0/00:13:10:5e:83:bb
Sending on LPF/eth0/00:13:10:5e:83:bb
Sending on Socket/fallback/fallback-net
DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
No DHCPOFFERS received.
Trying recorded lease 192.168.1.102
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
1 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss

Reverted back to the 12262005 version files, and all is well again:
DHCPOFFER from 192.168.1.1
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
ip length 314 disagrees with bytes received 534.
accepting packet with data after udp payload.
DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1
bound to 192.168.1.104 -- renewal in 43200 seconds.

Any ideas?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

botcher said:


> Any ideas?


Looks like when I added suport for the DUB-E100 B1 I made some changes that broke the usb200m v2. There are enough devices out there that it is getting tedious for me to test every combination of device and options, so I guess I got lazy and didn't test the usb200m with dhcp again.

For now, please revert back to the version that worked for you (200512260). Hopefully I can get a fix out in the next day or so.


----------



## botcher (Dec 28, 2002)

No problem. More of a sanity check to make sure I didn't do something wrong. I'll try again once you post the fixed version, and report back again.

Thanks
Botcher


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Try these:
usbobj2.4.27-20060906.tar.bz2
usbsrc2.4.27-20060906.tar.bz2

I actually tested with a usb200m v2 and dhcp this time


----------



## botcher (Dec 28, 2002)

Thanks, Jamie!

The new drivers did the trick! 

I also noticed that when the drivers load the adapter, it now actually displays the device name/description (while monitoring the serial bash dump). Makes it easier to confirm the device has been found. Was this changed also? I thought the older versions only listed the hex id...

Botcher


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

botcher said:


> I also noticed that when the drivers load the adapter, it now actually displays the device name/description (while monitoring the serial bash dump). Makes it easier to confirm the device has been found. Was this changed also? I thought the older versions only listed the hex id...


Yes. The previous version treated all the ax88772 devices exactly the same (usb200m v2, dub-e100 b1, asohousb) and printed a generic description string ("ASIX AX88172 USB 2.0 Ethernet"). This version treats them each slightly differently and has a different description string for each.


----------



## bigcrabass (Sep 1, 2006)

Well I was also able to get the USB200m V2 up and running. by using Jamie's latest posted files. I now have a strange issue. The main menu on Tivoweb has lost the User Interface choice on the menu. If you enter the IP/ui the user menu appears. I can not find where the menu derives its global module list. any help?
Bill


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

The people at PTVupgrade could also just redo there software.

I have been wondering why they have not bothered to update the software they sell.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Blitz68 said:


> The people at PTVupgrade could also just redo there software.
> 
> I have been wondering why they have not bothered to update the software they sell.


We haven't 'bothered' because there are other things that we work on, besides this particular software product. When we released the last update, it worked just fine with the recommended Netgear FA120, as well as the Hawking UF100 (and early model USB200M adapters).

At some point, we will update the software (that's a promise), however it is not a priority relative to the many other projects we have going on -- the PTVnet stuff does work with the recommended adapters.

Meanwhile, this is a good thread and those who wish to use the newest drivers and the more current USB200M also have an alternative; so everyone should be happy.


----------



## mele (Sep 13, 2006)

Can these files be used on a HR10-250?

TIA

Mel


----------



## ezwrighter (Oct 17, 2003)

botcher said:


> On another note, if you are using the Instantcake and PTVNet installations, and decide to install Superpatch67, do it from the telnet session and not a serial bash session, otherwise you will not be able to properly access the tivoapp during the installation process, resulting in errors. Bash access is somewhat restricted.


So for instantcake and ptvnet installations you should upgrade to 6.2, install the usb backport, connect your USB200M v2, telnet into the hdvr2 and then install superpatch67?

I assume you don't need the superpatch to install the usb backport...right?

Thanks,

Ez


----------



## nitrous (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I have an HR20-250 upgraded with PTVnet and based initially on InstantCake 6.3c
I have not been able to get the USB200M v2 recognized at all. I would have thought that this would have drivers for it by now. Apart from an initial Hardware Error #51 which resolved after reading and has not appeared since, the install has been flawless. All the default options have been checked. No call home etc set to the default.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'd like to get the most out of my 1 Terabyte of space! It's pretty nice to have 147 hours of HD storage! 

Thanks again guys,
Doug


----------



## botcher (Dec 28, 2002)

I know its a PITA, but read this thread from the beginning. You will need to either use a serial cable or use an older supported network adapter, then go in and modify the files as mentioned earlier to support the newer adapters such as the USB200Mv2. The Instant Cake installation does not support the newer adapters. Why they haven't updated their product is beyond me; the changes are simple enough.

It is pretty easy once you review this entire thread.


Botcher


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Support for the Linksys USB200M version 2 was added way back in 2006 when the Tivo Zipper version 1.7 was released according to Zipper supported adapters FYI the Tivo Zipper is up to version 3.0 and you can get it here Tivo Zipper


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

But then again this is PTVnet issue not zipper. 

For Nitrous: Botcher is right, if you could just read all of the whole 28 posts before your post you question will be laid out before your eyes. Don't use zipper if you can't read 28 posts I can't imagine what would happen with 10K.


----------



## nitrous (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Botcher.

I appreciate your response.

I still have a serial cable from back in the days when we were modifying the Series 1 TIVOs (SAT60 etc). Was hoping not to have to get back into that again.
As to why PTVnet hasn't been updated to cover the USB200M v2, I wonder if it relates to what their product line includes as accessories.
Again, thanks for taking the time to respond.

n|trous


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

I know I'm close to being on the right track here. I've read this entire thread, but don't see how to keep my existing FA120 network adapter but have usb 2.0
I'm trying to offload a few 100 Gig's worth of data and would rather not take the entire evening to do it. 
Any help would be appreciated.
I think I just chose USB 1.0 when installing my PTVNET 6.2 years ago instead of the USB 2.0 option. Isn't there some way to change this without installing a bunch of new files etc?

Answering my own question here, thanks to Jamie at DD. If anyone else has this issue, the very simple answer is here http://www.dvrplayground.com/forum/thread/11504/&highlight=USB20


----------

